# Central AR KindleBoards Meet-up



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey all you Little Rock area KindleBoards Members! Want to try to get together? I could make most lunch times during the week or anytime on the weekend. We could try Barnes and Nobles or anywhere the group conscensus decides. Loonlover and I want to meet with you!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am IN!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

We should probably meet up in Little Rock in an easy to find location that doesn't have the same store 2 blocks away!!

There are several Starbucks around: the on an Chanal or Cantrell comes to mind.  There is the big B&N on Chanal as well.  I would be open to any location, though.  

I would also like to put in a vote for an evening meet up (around 6 or 7?) or a weekend.  Lunchtime would not work for me...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I work evenings but arraignments could be made.


----------



## KD2709 (Apr 10, 2009)

OOOO That would be fun!!  But could we do it either on a weekend or some evening?  Lunch wouldn't be good because I work with three other people that would want to come and we can't all go to lunch at the same time! Right Kay?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Right KD...

If intinst can get a night off we could shoot for that, otherwise, we can do a weekend!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Weekend would work fine for me with a little notice.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

KD- maybe your Mom could even come??


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

(I'm not anywhere near y'all, but I've got a question)

I'm thinking of trying to arrange one in Albuquerque; do you just invite KB members, or do you try to spread the word to other Kindle users in the area? (I actually don't know how large Little Rock area is, so maybe the question won't really apply; Albuquerque is not too large & I think we would not be risking overload if we invited friends of friends of friends).


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My opinion is: all would be welcome but only if they love Kindles!  There are those that make fun of my obsession and I wouldn't want them to rain on my parade


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, we won't let them at this function!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This is so exciting, watching more and more local groups plan meet-ups!

Within five years:  the First Annual National Kindleboards Meeting


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am excited for you AR folks.
A meeting in Little Rock sounds like fun.
Let me encourage you to hold a meet and soon.
Your first one may be small, then hold another one, etc.
I think that we are all a little leary about getting together with people met on the internet.
And after the first meet you now know that the other people are ok.
And new attendees will feel better after the first ones jump in the pool.
I am sure that some of the DC KB meet folks had to feel a little nervous.
But we have met twice now and some of us were at both.
Now we have a third meet planned and some of those who skipped the second one will probably attend the third. With a core of us who will try to make every one regardless of where or when it is.
Like Susan says eventually the meets will develop into more than just seeing each others Kindles and skins and Oberon covers.
Neat stuff - I say go for it and take pics please.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Like I suggested to the Phoenix group, get cell numbers, perhaps one can be the initial contact to pass on to others?

Of course, I'm a fine one to suggest cells, I don't have one


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You should definitely have this meet-up, and get cell phone numbers in advance.  Learn from our mistake in New York.  Have fun and tell us all about it afterwards!


----------



## KD2709 (Apr 10, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> KD- maybe your Mom could even come??


She might be into that! We just need to get some dates agreed on and I'll let her know!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, if we do a weekend, how long do we want to wait? Aug. 8 or 15?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

August 8 is bad for me....the 15th may work!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The 15 should work for me as well. Times?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

hmmm. that is actually a very good idea you have there. it's good to see and get to know some kindleboard members.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have not received any more posts, would a later date work better for people?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please remember to take pics!! I love seeing everyones meetup pics they look so fun


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmmm... Maybe we should shoot for Sept intinst?  No one is chiming in!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anytime in September would work for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Even if we start small, three or four, t'would be a start.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

3 or 4 would be peachy with me!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

It took me too long to find this thread.  I would like to come, but Aug 15th doesn't work.  I could meet in September, though.  Both weekends of the 12th and the 26th work for me!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I could probably be free for either of the two mentioned weekends.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't want you to cancel it if you are meeting next weekend, but it would be so great if I could meet some of you!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No final date has been set, we are still setting up dates and times.


----------



## KD2709 (Apr 10, 2009)

September would be good for me!!  Let's pick a place day time and such!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So now that tomorrow starts September, when and where are y'all going to meet?

Just wonderin.....

(we want pics).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just realized that you all haven't gotten together yet.  Hope you can do it soon and post pics.


----------

